

Ask HN: What should I do with InsidePinterest.com? - benjlang

I recently purchased http://insidepinterest.com, been hearing all of the buzz lately about Pinterest. Seems that only women understand it but you never know, maybe it will actually be the next big thing.<p>It seems like a huge commitment so I'm not 100% sure if I want to go through with this. Any thoughts or ideas? Thanks in advance.
======
ig1
Flagged "Seems that only women understand it but you never know, maybe it will
actually be the next big thing" - let's keep this type of sexism off HN.

------
zerostar07
Sell it to InsideNetwork

------
profitbaron
Build an allfacebook.com/insidefacebook.com for pinterest ;)

